# 2 weeks in Oz



## Bobcat99 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be in Australia for two weeks in late December/early January. I've been putting together an itinerary, and here's what I've come up with so far. Just curious to get feedback and/or any other suggestions before I finalize my plans. 

Week 1 - Tasmania

Week 2 - Fly from Tassie to Melbourne, hire a car, and do the Coastal Drive from Melbourne to Sydney - 3 days - (I've heard this is a beautiful drive). Then, spend three full days in Sydney before departing.

Does this sound good for this particular time of year? Thanks for any feedback!

Bob


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

Bobcat99 said:


> I'll be in Australia for two weeks in late December/early January. I've been putting together an itinerary, and here's what I've come up with so far. Just curious to get feedback and/or any other suggestions before I finalize my plans.
> 
> Week 1 - Tasmania
> 
> ...


Sounds ok to me. I havent been to tassie ,but they say its beautiful in summer.
Spend some time in Melbourne too,I lived there for 5 years and its a great place to visit.


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

A day trip up to the blue mountains while you're in Sydney would be time well spent, you can catch a train or bus to Katoomba. Katoomba

In Sydney for a bit of fun: Catch a ferry in the evening to do the evening Quarantine station ghost tour (ring in advance to make sure though) Quarantine Station Ghost Tour - Sydney - Reviews of Quarantine Station Ghost Tour - TripAdvisor


----------

